# Round 2 Batman and Robin wall walkers



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

a while back it was said that Round 2/Polar lights were cancelling certain figure kits and its been a while since anything was said about Batman and Robin wall walking diorama is this still going ahead and any idea when we will see it


cheers,
Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Ptetty sure they were victims of the cancellation.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

They were cancelled along with pretty much all of the R2 figures. I assume the reissue of the Aurora Penguin was cancelled as well


----------



## ViperRecon (Aug 3, 2010)

Dang, that was the one figure kit I would have bought...

Mark in Okinawa


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

We're actually lucky this time around as compared to most model company retrenchments when the economy goes sour. This one in 2009 had me firmly convinced that all the new kits in various pipelines were going to dry up yet they kept on coming far longer this time around before the drop off and dry spell began in earnest. Probably because of newer companies that instead of dumping all R&D quickly like old school companies familiar with what's coming, kept on with new kit production although at a slightly slower rate. Look at Polar Lights, in effect they died but unlike the old days they simply come back in a new guise to then put out more product. Just about unheard of for a modeling company to do that in a bad economy. The people leading these newer companies feel pretty strongly about their company and product and getting it 'out there', we should all be very glad for that.

Besides that, any work done now dropped but preserved may always possibly result in fruition later, they rethink business moves all day long and markets change.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

they may possibly re-think for next year seeing as its the 50th anniversary of first showing on TV not only of Batman but we have Star Trek too,fingers crossed,failing that if I can find the time I could always chop and shape a couple of old Comic Scenes ones not as authentic as West and Ward but will do at a push

Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

GordonMitchell said:


> they may possibly re-think for next year seeing as its the 50th anniversary of first showing on TV not only of Batman but we have Star Trek too,fingers crossed,failing that if I can find the time I could always chop and shape a couple of old Comic Scenes ones not as authentic as West and Ward but will do at a push
> 
> Gordon:thumbsup:


Probably the fact that Moebius seems to have the 66 Batman figure licensing wrapped up contributed to it.

The old Aurora Batman and Robin figs are oddly different scales (yeah RObin is a kid but still). They are about 1/9 for Batman and 1/12 for Robin


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

As we know, Aurora was a little loosey-goosey with regard to scale. But I'm willing to cut the company some slack - after all, the company was pioneering monster and superhero figure kits. I compared Robin's dimensions with those of Batman years ago when I wrote the _Modelers Resource_ series, and I'm satisfied that the two models are the same "1/8" scale. Robin is a smaller figure simply because he's the _*Boy*_ Wonder.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Frankly I was NOT disappointed when R2 dropped this, mainly based on just how poor* the quality of their Superman kit was, and a price point that would have been higher than that of Moebius on their '66 Batman kits. These would have been released as two separate kits , and based upon the tooling for ORIGINAL figures we have seen from R2 so far, the likenesses would have been less than what a consumer has come to expect from the Yagher/Moebius combination and the detail softer. And cost more. On the other hand, R2/PL has done a SPECTACULAR job with the Batmobile (I even enjoyed the scaled up Batboat) so kitwise, '66 bat-fans have MUCH to be thankful for! :thumbsup:
Tom

* NOT just compared to Moebius or even Monarch figures with Yagher sculpts, but even compared to the digitally sculpted Wolverine kit R2/PL produced themselves. Or the EXCELLENT prototype pics of the W. Witch and monkey seen online. I just think the engineering required to pull these off at a production quality comparable to the prototypes was at a cost R2 was unwilling to spend (which, BTW, is a PERFECTLY reasonable choice to make as a manufacturer. :wave So we got a lackluster Superman , no W. Witch and no wallclimb kit...


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Some of that may be due to R2 being a bigger company with several product lines as vs. Moebius who pretty much focuses on models only. Or, the classic fight between lines as to who gets the new product this year. The singular vision often produces more and better results..................


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

At any rate, I feel fairly confident the folks at R2 would NOT have released an AW Batman kit with the head alone comprised of six separate pieces. :dude:
Tom


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I wish Round 2 would reconsider, and sell the Batmobile figures sep, I hate the idea of buying another kit just for them, but I will. Thor should have came out as well, I hope in the future, they will only announce kit that will come out, instead of teasing us.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

For all that we hear about proposed kits not appearing any time soon, local hobby shops closing and kids no longer interested in model kits, one of the encouraging things on this site is the high number of guests, suggesting that there's a higher number of model enthusiasts than industry trends led me to expect.

Sometimes when I log in on this Modelling Forum late at night it will say that there are 44 or 46 people viewing at that moment: two members, say, and 42 or 44 guests, and a particular thread will say that its number of viewers is, say, eleven: one member and ten guests. That's a surprisingly (for me) disproportionate ratio, ten or sometimes tens of guests to each registered member, and unless it's the same 44 guests each time day in day out (!) it appears that there are a lot more model kit enthusiasts than the news about cancellations and shop closures might suggest.

If there is the same disproportionate ratio of members to guests on all the other model-related forums on Hobbytalk, the total number of people who regularly or accasionally build a model would be interesting to know. The problem seems to be that even that larger-than-expected number evidently still isn't enough to prevent kit cancellations and store closures.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Mark McGovern said:


> ...I compared Robin's dimensions with those of Batman years ago when I wrote the _Modelers Resource_ series, and I'm satisfied that the two models are the same "1/8" scale. Robin is a smaller figure simply because he's the _*Boy*_ Wonder.


I agree. Although they have always cast older actors in the role in the various live-action productions (Douglas Croft was 17 years old, John Duncan was 26, Burt Ward was 21, and Chris O'Donnell was 27), when he was first introduced in the comics Dick Grayson was only _eight years old_.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*Thank you, Zombie!!* Now that we've settled that issue, let's move on to another, equally weighty question.

The Universe: positive or negative gravitational curve...your thoughts?


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

Mark McGovern said:


> *Thank you, Zombie!!* Now that we've settled that issue, let's move on to another, equally weighty question.
> 
> The Universe: positive or negative gravitational curve...your thoughts?


Woah going waaaaaaay of topic.........:lol:

Gordon :thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Mark McGovern said:


> *Thank you, Zombie!!* Now that we've settled that issue, let's move on to another, equally weighty question.
> 
> The Universe: positive or negative gravitational curve...your thoughts?


I'm gonna' go with "positive". I already see and hear too much negativity on a daily basis.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

True dat (as I believe the expression goes), Zombie.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Word.


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

Forgive me if this already posted... the thread inspired me to google...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d85gkOXeXG4


----------



## langit (Mar 10, 2015)

interest


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

drewid142 said:


> Forgive me if this already posted... the thread inspired me to google...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d85gkOXeXG4


Pretty cool seeing them all together!


----------

